# Rotary table plate



## Charles scozzari (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi, Maybe some of you may like this. I had to remove a center section of 4 wide five 36 ford artillery wheels in order to go over to the ford 4 1/2" newer style bolt pattern allowing the owner to still use the original hub caps and trim rings while still appearing stock. This plate was better to work with as the wheels would now be horizontal as opposed to using a lathe. The reason being that now clamping them down was easier. The adaptor I made is R8 for the mill spindle and M3 into my 10" rotary table and centers on the collar. I have used the plate for many other  different jobs as well. You can still read the divisions from under the plate.   Thanks,   Charlie


----------



## Charles scozzari (Feb 1, 2022)

Thanks for the like,
I think you may have my all time favorite car,       a Packard
the most beautiful car ever make.


----------

